# Wrapping up 2018 taxes



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Well at this point I am done with 2018 taxes. In any event I am not putting any more thought into than I already have.

I use TurboTax and a few things jumped out at me. EVERY previous year I have filed a paper return. This year I contemplated filing electronically and using (a good portion of) the refund we are due to offset our pre-payments for 2019. It seems that TurboTax (who have to be a lot smarter about this sort of thing) would not let me have any refund monies direct deposited unless I filed using paper. The front page of the return's wording actually changes from "the irs will use your routing/account info to deposit your refund" to "the irs will mail you your refund in 4-6 weeks". I thought that was interesting. If they were to mail me a check I might not ever receive it.

The other change I noticed this year was the requirement to attach 1099-R's to the return. Never had to do that in years past.


----------

